# Spaghetti Puppy



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I know we recently had a thread about dropping food on our dogs, but I'll reassure you right off that I did not hurt Nick!!

I had one of those pre-made bottles of sauce and could not get the lid off. Throwing dignity to the wind, I hopped around the kitchen straining and cursing, and finally it came off - unfortunately the force involved caused a spaghetti sauce spill.

A large spill.

A large spill directly onto the only white thing in my house.

Nick.

Now, he seemed very pleased with this development. Oh boy, spaghetti sauce! Not only is it on the floor and the cabinet and the carpet and the dishwasher and the counter and the trash can, it's on ME!!! And it's on my Mommy! Gotta get some Mommy flavored sauce! ::licklicklick::

I grabbed him up and rinsed him off in the bathtub, but I was worried about the carpet (I am a renter). So I left Nick orange and grabbed my carpet shampooer and went after it. Miserable experience, but it came out eventually. I cleaned the sauce off of everything and put my clothes in the washer, and turned my attention to Nick.

I don't know how much of the sauce he ate, I'm sure it's not good for him, but my pressing concern of the moment was getting him white again. I washed him. No change. I washed him again, with the whitening shampoo he hates - no change. I panicked and put a lemon rinse through his body fur, careful to keep it away from his eyes. No change.

Help! Anyone have any tips for a spaghetti puppy? I'm about to take him to the groomer and just cry my troubles to her, she might have some ideas. Nick seems thrilled at the change, apparently he's a Vols fan...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'll bet Nick would like a piece of garlic toast now.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There are shampoos that would probably lighten the stains but............you will take a chance on drying the hair. I would just make sure he is nice and clean and let it go. The stain will eventually wash out....although it may take a few weeks.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I'll bet Nick would like a piece of garlic toast now.[/B]


And a glass of red wine.











Sorry, but Lady and the Tramp comes to mind! Poor little Nick. I bet the groomer will have something to help.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, I could totally see myself doing something like that. Because of another thread on here I have been overly cautious when moving hot boiling water from the stove to the sink-making sure Kosmo isn't under foot. It doesn't help that they love to be like velcro!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339976
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry -- but I can't stop laughing and laughing and laughing. I can picture the entire event and yes, I've certainly done stuff like this before.









No -- we're not being much help, but you did bring smiles to our faces.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">










































Thanks for the mental picture! No advice here, but I sure do thank you for sharing!</span>


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to admit too -- I was laughing when reading this. Poor little guy! I really don't think the eating it will be a problem unless it had big amounts of BIG pieces of onion in it (I know onion can cause problems). The color will fade out in time but maybe right now you could describe him as a unique new strain --









This reminds me of many years ago our Siberian Husky was sprayed by a skunk on our back porch. Everyone said "bathe in tomato juice". Well, we bathed by the gallon and the poor girl still smelled worse than bad and she was no longer a white and black Husky but an orange and black Husky. It faded back to normal but the "memory" lingered long after if you know what I mean









All the best,
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I really really tried not to laugh- but with you hoping about and an orange puppy I couldn't help it!!!
























I will tell you a story to help ease the pain...

A friend of mine has a 2 yr old little girl and a brand new 10 week old black lab puppy. My friend and his daughter were both sick with a cold, and stayed home for the day. Daddy, baby, and puppy all three feel asleep on the sofa. When daddy woke up- his daughter and the puppy were not there! He ran around the house looking for them, only to find the little girl in her mother's art studio painting the dog!!!! She looked up to see her daddy and said "wook daddy, doggy is yewwo, gween, bwue, yewwo, gweeen" He panicked and swooped up the baby and the puppy and went straight to the vet. The vet said the paint was a ceramics paint and could be toxic to the dog- they would have to _shave him!!!!














So the vet tech took the puppy to the back and shaved him--well sort of, she only shavd off the parts covered in paint. So he got back a puppy that was 1/4 spots of hair, and 3/4 skin! 

He goes home- and sits down just to rest a minute before putting his daughter in the bath. Just then his wife walks in the door- she sees a 2 yr old covered in paint, daddy covered in paint and dog hair, and a half naked dog! She starts to say something and he said "NOT A WORD! Don't say anything"
















If all that wasn't bad enough, his wife refused to take to the half naked puppy for a walk- so every time he took the dog for a walk people were staring, one kid came up and asked "mister, what's wrong with your dog?"

















See it could be worse!! 


I know this is not any help- but I do feel for you I really do! 

Can you please post pics of your orange puppy?

Good luck!







_


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! Mine have stuck their heads in Chef Boy R dee cans before.







Just use a good moisturizing shampoo and it will fade in no time.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

This is quite a cheer up for the day. I know that is not what it is meant for, thank heavens Nick is okay and he will fade back to white before you know it.
Aimee


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

After reading everyones posts and laughing some more.










































I couldn't help but think about the recent thread about dyeing your dog -- pink, purple, etc.

Maybe you could just tell everyone that he's a designer dog in the new fashion color for Spring.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

You know, I feel really badly that this happened to you and Nick but I just can't stop laughing. First the image of you trying to get that lid off and then that sauce all over the place. You have a way of telling a story. The pink should fade rather quickly. Meanwhile, we really would like to see pictures.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg poor puppy and poor mummy, but you know that's the first time today I have had a reason to laugh, I know it's not really funny to you but the picture I visualized did bring a chuckle my way







I am not sure how you are going to tackle getting your puppy white again, but I am sure in time all will be back to normal


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#990000">that is so funny







I'm sure it will fade in no time.</span>


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

omg - that is so funny. Thank you for telling us right off the bat that your baby hadn't been hurt. That gave me the freedom to visualize and laugh at the rest of the story.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I think this story is absolutely adorable. If you don't mind, would you please take a picture? This is something you're going to want to keep at your desk at work just to make you smile or laugh whenever you get those days. And please please show us too! I know I need those smiles once in awhile too.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I'll bet Nick would like a piece of garlic toast now.[/B]


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

No way!! He looks terrible. I'd be embarassed for him. It's not like he's all orange, just big splotches of it on his back and head and feet, his legs and tail are still white. I did take a picture but right now it just makes me mad that I am so clumsy, I'm sure it will be funny one day though.

I washed him again when I got home. I've just bee saying 'to heck with keepinghis coat straight' and letting him air dry, I don't want to put heat on his fur and make him smell like dinner and maybe chew on it.

The sauce was a basic sauce with garlic, mushrooms, and parmesan in it. I really don't think it will hurt him, he's got a delicate tummy and doesn't seem bothered by sicking up, and he didn't. Didn't have much of an appetite last night, but he sure did today. He's fine, just... funny lookin. My neighbors have all had a good laugh.

One of my neighbors suggested dish soap, said that the oil in the sauce was what was sticking, but I think I'm just going to let him be. It's noticeably lighter today, I think it will come out during regular bathing. I don't know what dish soap would do to his fur, but I DO know that if I got any of that in his eyes he would be spitting mad.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Spaghetti.... what a great idea. I was trying
to decide on dinner.

Glad you both survived the ordeal.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Made me laugh and laugh!!!! Can I ditto and ask to see a photo???!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH I CAN so see something like this happening to me! Poor you and Nick.



Hope you come to see the "funny side" of this soon.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N and I were once in New Jersey during a bad drought. The pond in the park had largely evaporated and was mainly green sludge. A friend was holding Sir N's leash. (It took YEARS after this before I'd ever trust anyone with his leash again.) Some ducks were taunting Sir N and he suddenly took off after them. He jerked the leash right out of my friend's hand. The ducks waddled into the green sludge and started swimming away. Despite my desperate pleas to the contrary, Sir N plowed into the pond after the ducks. 

I swear, those ducks knew exactly what they were doing. They had him swimming in circles after them to keep him in that nasty water as long as possible. Then, when he finally started to get a little tired, he came out.

That's when my friend and I realized our problem. Here was a dripping wet, GREEN dog, coming right for us and we all know what wet dogs like to do to dry humans.

We took off running. Soon, everyone in the park was screaming and running as Sir N gleefully chased everyone about looking for someone to shake on.

Eventually, he was totally worn out and shook himself and flopped down on the ground. We pulled some newspaper out of the trash can to wrap him in so he wouldn't nasti-fy my friend's car. 

Shampooed him five times that day and he was still green.

Next day, shampooed him five times again. 

He was still green.

It was WEEKS later than he was finally white again....and that was partly because I gave up and had all his hair cut off.

That's my green dog story.

As for dropping things on dogs...I do that CONSTANTLY. It's not so bad when I realize it. But, when I don't,







. One time, I was chopping strawberries and a piece fell on his back. He apparently twisted around and tried to eat it, but mainly succeeded in smushing it into his fur. I realized what was going on about 10 minutes later and by then, he looked like something had gored him and he was trying to lick off the blood.

Did you know that strawberries stain white fur? Thankfully, this was in the winter so I could have him wear something to cover it up every time we went out.

Another thing that stains is kimchi. I let Sir N eat some kimchi jjigae when he was a puppy. It was apparently quite delicious because he jammed his face into the stew. Result? Orange face for weeks.

I have this vegetable powder I sometimes sprinkle on their tofu because they love it so much. I usually always clean their mouth off after they are finished eating. One day though, I was late for work and just ran out hte door. Well, Sir N TRIED to take care of it himself by wiping his mouth all over Little C. Result? Green Dog Part II. His mouth was stained dark green and Little C had green smudges all over her. Took weeks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After reading this thread - I think I'm hungry, maybe I'll go have some speghetti - with white sauce...just in case
















I hope you can laugh about this soon. It'll be a story you can tell for years to come!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

We had spaghetti and meatballs for dinner last night, I made Ty stay FAR Far AWAY!!

PICTURES are *required*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree that we need pictures and can only hope that you took pictures BEFORE you started washing the poor baby. It could be great future calendar material!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I bet nick had a great day!!
he must have loved it.

surely it will fade away whilst washing a few times.!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I bet poor Nick is a funny site to see! LOL Atleast he is loving his new look! Did you get some pictures? I am sure your groomer can get it out.







[size]


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Maybe you could try some mild dish soap, like Ivory. They are made for food stains. Also I know they wash oily birds with Dawn. If it is safe for them, it should be safe for your baby. Make sure ti rinse all the soap out though.


----------

